# Looking for advice on Dewalt DW746 table saw



## fishcrazy (Aug 6, 2014)

I just saw one for sale on craigslist for $300 and it appears to be in fair condition. Im not showing any availability of the saw in the current market and therefore assume it is out of production. Anyone familiar with the saw think I could fine a side table extension for it? Or how hard would other parts be to get for it? Is it a decent saw? Anything you know about the saw would be a help. Thanks Jim


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

My brother has one and I have used it a time or two.

I cannot imagine paying 300.00 for a new one let alone a used one

If it has a decent blade maybe offer twice the cost of the blade or something like that


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

That's the hyrbid, an Elu design I think.

A friend has one. He likes it fine. He has some
other machinery and is no slouch.

I think it's probably comparable to a contractor
saw with some refinements. They pulled it off
the market when other makers started putting
hybrids on the market more or less.

There's a sliding table attachment you may be
able to fine NOS or used on ebay.

DeWalt probably still supports the saw as last
time I checked it was still sold in Europe.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Fish, I've had one for 12 years. Never have had a problem and I use it 4 or 5 times a week. If there are no major problems its a steal @ $300. Carmaker doesn't know what's he's talking about. For his benefit I've included a picture.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

It was ~ $900 new for the base model, and was among the first of the modern hybrid designs that gained popularity shortly after it's introduction. It's American made and is a very solid design. There was an optional sliding miter table, or an optional miter gauge that was essentially the Osborne EB3 design. The fence isn't great, but is decent. $300 is a steal if it's in good shape.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Still with us Jim?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Knot, he joined, posted, got his answer and went away without a thanks…the first time that has ever happened on this site.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Knot, he joined, posted, got his answer and went away without a thanks…the first time that has ever happened on this site.
> 
> - DKV


Somebody had to be first! LOL….


----------



## cpd011 (Jul 15, 2009)

He may be out in the garage playing with his new toy.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

cpd, thanks for the Christian reminder…I jumped to conclusions. We will probably hear from him soon. On the other hand if he's Moslim…


----------



## Milled (Dec 15, 2013)

fish, go ahead and buy it. It's a great saw.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

He might have….....2 years ago.


----------



## Milled (Dec 15, 2013)

fire, some folks take awhile to make a decision…


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

True


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

a cl add there for 2 years?


----------



## tedbalog (Feb 13, 2016)

For what it's worth (for future folks) I can recommend this saw fully. The fence, with some shimming, is excellent and the saw is built very well. The only negative thing I can think of is the dust collection doesn't work very well and it's not compatible with a riving knife.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

> For what it s worth (for future folks) I can recommend this saw fully. The fence, with some shimming, is excellent and the saw is built very well. The only negative thing I can think of is the dust collection doesn t work very well and it s not compatible with a riving knife.
> 
> - tedbalog


I agree it is a great saw and I'm even more pleased with it since upgrading with the riving knife. See http://lumberjocks.com/topics/5710


----------



## Retamoza (Jan 7, 2018)

Few years later, I own this saw with the sliding table and I love it, only the mitter gauge is trash. I've been looking for the 52' rail and the right side motor
Cover I haven't found any, does any of you have any idea where could I found them? Thanks!


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

Retamoza, Do you want the 52" rails to handle larger pieces, I assume 4×8? Rather than going this route I highly suggest getting a tracksaw. I was lucky and got a SUPER buy on the Festool TS55. It is cord operated. If I were buying new I'd get the Festool cordless. Both are SUPER tools and I get super accurate SMOOTH cuts. Currently, there are several tracksaws on the market and several are a lot less expensive than the Festool but I can honestly say I'm super pleased with the Festool.


----------



## TMLeF (Jan 9, 2018)

Howdy-

Thank ya for resurrecting this thread… Must you really really go with the proprietary fence rail for your saw? I had such the devil of a time, even on the ~30" rail, on mine. I could indeed get it square to the miter slot, but, (big emphasis on but), only at the location along the rail where I squared it! I surmised that the dual clamping cams imparted an unpredictable deflection into the rail, depending upon where along the rail and where the mounting bracket lay. I'd, set it, square it, test it with a dial indicator and it'd be spot on. Move the fence over an inch or so and it be out by 64th. Perhaps it was just my copy, but I finally gave up on it, and pitched it unceremoniously into the bin!

I then set about making my own set of fence rails from stainless rectangular tubing and stainless angle. It was actually much easier than I thought it be. I originally started with just the garden variety of A36 mild steel but finally went stainless. The mild steel of course needs to be coated to protect it. Tried rattle cans but the paint was too soft. Looked into having powder coated but that was about the same, or more then the stainless.

Alas, going this direction will require a different fence and head, however. I can fully recommend the, Very Super Cool Tools, T-square head and fence extrusion. And, they have the plans and vids for the DIY rails too. Yes, all in all, a bit spendy, but ultimately it turned my ol' circa 2004, DW746 into a very respectable saw. I can finally set the fence and make the cut now, and trust the result. Something I was never able to do with the fence on the round rail.

Now, if my cast iron top just didn't have .014 thou of hollow, right of the throat plate, it'd be a great saw!

-Cheers


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

And having the sliding table makes it even better.


----------



## Krystoph (Apr 4, 2020)

Reviving a dead thread here. I just found one of these in good shape. I didn't have any knowledge of it at the time, paid 300 in good condition, clean but you can tell it's had a lot of loved ripped through those teeth.
As my first saw I think it was a great purchase. Fence needs to be shimmed a tad bit, fence glides property good. 
I'm hoping somebody here can offer some more insight or suggestions, an out feed and extension table seen like they could do a lot.


----------

